# How does my 3 year old look?



## showjump (7 June 2012)

Having never bred anything before, please be gentle on me.. this is Darcy she is 3 on the 19th of this month! Currently she is on grass livery, but im hoping to bring her home this weekend and get started on her slowly.
Interested in how you think shes looking, thanks. Please excuse the state of her mud galore!!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (7 June 2012)

How is she bred?


----------



## showjump (7 June 2012)

Dad Saint Alizee -Arturo 8 x Broadstone Lady's Man
Mum is by Bolero Van't Stenenpoort


----------



## Charlie77 (7 June 2012)

Baby face! i like her, still a lot of growing to do!


----------



## millitiger (8 June 2012)

I don't want to seem harsh, but to me, she looks too immature to be starting work any time soon and I would be giving her a few more months in the field and then reassessing.

She looks a bit back at the knee but it may just be the angle of the photo.

She looks the type who will be quite late to really blossom, but a nice type- I had one of them and she was unrecognisable from 3yrs to 6 yrs old


----------



## showjump (8 June 2012)

Charlie77- i know shes already big, no idea how big she will end up. Mum and dad are both 16hh!
Millitiger- currently costing me money at grass livery, so im going to bring her home and start having a little play, only bridle on etc. Then leave her till the winter. Not sure if its the photo or not, when i get her back i will take some better ones.

Thanks


----------



## Amymay (8 June 2012)

Looks like she's going to be a big lady, and very handsome when she grows in to herself.


----------



## showjump (8 June 2012)

Thanks amymay, unfortunately im only 5ft2, so i fear shes going to be far too big for me! Shes inherited her mums massive ears too!!


----------



## Amymay (8 June 2012)

showjump said:



			Thanks amymay, unfortunately im only 5ft2, so i fear shes going to be far too big for me! Shes inherited her mums massive ears too!!
		
Click to expand...

Big ears = generous nature.

I'm only 5ft3, and regularly ride 17hh horses and an 18hh.

She'd make a cracking hunter


----------



## showjump (8 June 2012)

Hope your right, her mums super talented and generous so hope she follows suit! 

I'll package her off to you then?! I like little ones, less of a way to fall..


----------



## Woodykat (8 June 2012)

showjump said:



			I like little ones, less of a way to fall..
		
Click to expand...

Yes but the taller they are, the more time you've got to sort yourself out and land on your feet!


----------



## Miss L Toe (8 June 2012)

If on grass livery I would expect her to have more condition, I would only work on a horse with a bit of condition, and would make sure she has a good feed with mins and vits, every day.
It costs to keep a horse on grass livery, but a lot less than on any other kind.
She is big, so  even if well fed and exercised, will not be fully mature three, four or five years.
Does not look like she should be backed for another year.


----------



## Amymay (8 June 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			If on grass livery I would expect her to have more condition, I would only work on a horse with a bit of condition, and would make sure she has a good feed with mins and vits.
		
Click to expand...

This is a big horse, with lots of bone, and lots of growing still to do.  The last thing you would want to do is pile the condition on.


----------



## showjump (8 June 2012)

Miss L Toe- maybe i didn't make myself clear? She is on grass livery, as i do not have the grazing for her to be out 24/7, however i keep my horses at home so she costing me money where she is, as appose to her being at my place. I don't think she is in bad condition tbh? Im wary of feeding her as when she was younger we were worried about OCD,as she was/is so big.
I'm planning on bringing her home, bitting her and getting her used to everything. Then she will be left till winter, be sat on, then left till the new year. However if shes not ready, we will wait. 
Woodykat- landing on your feet?!- i've never managed that yet!!


----------



## Miss L Toe (8 June 2012)

showjump said:



			Miss L Toe- maybe i didn't make myself clear? She is on grass livery, as i do not have the grazing for her to be out 24/7, however i keep my horses at home so she costing me money where she is, as appose to her being at my place. I don't think she is in bad condition tbh? Im wary of feeding her as when she was younger we were worried about OCD,as she was/is so big.
I'm planning on bringing her home, bitting her and getting her used to everything. Then she will be left till winter, be sat on, then left till the new year. However if shes not ready, we will wait. 
Woodykat- landing on your feet?!- i've never managed that yet!!
		
Click to expand...

yes, quite clear, she is at grass livery because you don't have enough/ any grazing at home, but she will need fed if stabled, I think this will cost you for forage and stabling and bedding. She will lose out on her 24/7 freedom. You asked for peoples opinion, so I have given mine: I would expect a horse which has been on spring grass for the last three months to be in better condition. OCD and all that is usually due to  "force  feeding" concentrates to young TB's, and also to  their genetics.
I still feed Fast Fibre plus mins and vits to my boy who came to me as a four year old [looked two], and had never been fed, it has taken me four years to get him to grow to his full size  and to have a decent amount of strength. He has never been in "show" condition until this year but since I bought him he has had mins and vits every day, due to the fact that he had nothing when he needed it.
I am not suggesting your horse has been starved, I am just saying I would expect a horse on grass livery to look better at this time of year.
All horses need vitamins and minerals, but this will not be provided at many grass liveries.


----------



## Amymay (8 June 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			yes, quite clear, she is at grass livery because you don't have enough/ any grazing at home, but she will need fed if stabled, I think this will cost you for forage and stabling and bedding. She will lose out on her 24/7 freedom. You asked for peoples opinion, so I have given mine.
		
Click to expand...

Such an odd response.

As for the backing issue - being such a big girl, I too would be more inclined to start her slowly this year, rather than next.

Good luck with her Showjump.  Really look forward to your updates on her.  She's smashing!


----------



## showjump (8 June 2012)

She was on grass livery because my fields were not fenced when we bought the yard. However she will be out in the day, and in at night (unless summer arrives, and she can stay out 24/7!) with ad lib haylage. If needed she will get something else, but will cross that bridge when we come to it. THB at home is not going to cost me alot, bulk bedding and our own haylage, just my time doing her!


----------



## showjump (8 June 2012)

Amymay- thanks for your kind comments, a bit wary to post about her again in case i open a can of worms!


----------



## Amymay (8 June 2012)

showjump said:



			a bit wary to post about her again in case i open a can of worms!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't seem one to be opened to me.......


----------



## Miss L Toe (8 June 2012)

showjump said:



			Amymay- thanks for your kind comments, a bit wary to post about her again in case i open a can of worms!
		
Click to expand...

If you feel your horse is in perfect condition, and in perfect circumstances, you don't need to ask other peoples opinions.
If you feel you need other opinions then please don't get your back up when they are given: I have worked for twenty years with horses, on racing yards and T.B. studs, but as far as you know I might be a teenager with no experience at all.


----------



## showjump (8 June 2012)

Im not getting by back up Miss L Toe, im the first to admit im not an experienced horse breeder, hence me asking peoples opinions. Maybe she is not in perfect condition, but for her size i think shes looking ok.  Bringing her home is maybe not as good as leaving her on grass livery but the cost, and also her being away from home isnt ideal with me wanting to start her very slowly and also to keep eye on her condition first hand. 
Hopefully she will look different again in afew months time.


----------



## SpottyTB (8 June 2012)

Pretty looking mare , IMO she looks fine, I am having a similar argument atm with MIL - she has an 11 month foal who is VERY well covered - not fat but slightly over "perfect"... the vet said he is in show condition and because of this needs to lose a little bit of weight - need i say more.

she keep's going on about not wanting him to go back down to a ok weight (perfect IMO) as he might be hungry and the poor baby will starve rolleyes - he's on a full scoop (big round scoop) of Alfa, 1 scoop of mix (was mare and foal mix until about 2 weeks ago), 1 scoop of beet - every day (was twice a day until 2 weeks ago)..he is turned out 24/7 now and fed the above once or twice a day.. .

I have always felt that youngsters go through thin and lanky stages and well covered/fat stages.. throughout there life until they reach around 6..  i shouldn't worry to much about her condition, if she drops weight and is looking awful, she's young and able to pick it up quickly..  good luck with her, shall be following with interest!


----------



## Toast (8 June 2012)

Looks good, please dont pay any attention to those who say she needs more condition. Shes a big girl and you dont want any excess strain on those big joints. I like to keep my 2yo a little on the leaner side as he is going to push at least 16.3hh. As amymay has said, i'd leave her for a little while and then start slowly this winter.. leave her then begin again next summer. 
Please post more pics of her when you do, shes lovely


----------



## Miss L Toe (8 June 2012)

showjump said:



			Im not getting by back up Miss L Toe, im the first to admit im not an experienced horse breeder, hence me asking peoples opinions. Maybe she is not in perfect condition, but for her size i think shes looking ok.  Bringing her home is maybe not as good as leaving her on grass livery but the cost, and also her being away from home isnt ideal with me wanting to start her very slowly and also to keep eye on her condition first hand. 
Hopefully she will look different again in afew months time.
		
Click to expand...

I do not think she is seriously underweight, what I said was at this time of the year, on grass livery I would expect more condition, over the summer the grass gets poorer.


----------



## mellissa (8 June 2012)

Hello there,

I am a hobby breeder who breeds show jumpers.  The last thing I would want to see is a thickly covered three year old.  Maybe the showing people would like to see more coverage but that is not what you have her for.  

You would expect to back her as a three year old anyway, and I assume then turn away until next year? She looks a strong type, and will fill dramatically between now and her 5th/6th year.  My best horse grew half an inch- I bought him at 7 years and 17.2hh.  

I believe young horses should be at grass with others as babies.  Show jumpers have many years stood in a lorry and stable ahead of them.  I have mine at a professional stud and their youngsters are so well behaved and polite. My colt is still entire, as are the others in his group and they are all super youngsters.  Mine are all intended for high level competing, but I like them to enjoy their life right now.

Good luck and enjoy your filly!


----------



## pigsmight:) (8 June 2012)

She looks lovely and best of luck with her  I have a 2yrold by the same stallion and would love to hear how you get on with her


----------



## tikino (8 June 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			If on grass livery I would expect her to have more condition, I would only work on a horse with a bit of condition, and would make sure she has a good feed with mins and vits, every day.
It costs to keep a horse on grass livery, but a lot less than on any other kind.
She is big, so  even if well fed and exercised, will not be fully mature three, four or five years.
Does not look like she should be backed for another year.
		
Click to expand...




amymay said:



			This is a big horse, with lots of bone, and lots of growing still to do.  The last thing you would want to do is pile the condition on.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree with amy last thing you want to do is pump feed into this lovely girl


----------



## whisp&willow (9 June 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			I do not think she is seriously underweight, what I said was at this time of the year, on grass livery I would expect more condition, over the summer the grass gets poorer.
		
Click to expand...

if its anything like here then there is NO grass!  our hay field has only just coming up to ankle height.


----------



## Capriole (9 June 2012)

mellissa said:



			The last thing I would want to see is a thickly covered three year old.  Maybe the showing people would like to see more coverage but that is not what you have her for.
		
Click to expand...


Im one of the showing people and I wouldnt like to see any more coverage on a 3 year old either 
IMO she looks immature but a nice sort 
We have a gangly 2 yr old who is ok looking one minute, not the next, and Ive had advice from a couple of the 'fatty feeders' about feeding him this that and the other to bulk him up. No need imo.


----------



## showjump (9 June 2012)

Pigsmight- ld love to see your youngster!

Thank you everyones comments, I was not worried by her condition the ways see it she's not looking bad considering the weather, field she's been in etc etc. when she returns I can keep an eye on her condition and if needed supplement her.

I am still planning on lightly and slowly backing her soon, whiles she's the size she is. After winter and new year bring her back into work.

I shall keep those interested in her progress, and hopefully I can produce her to the best of my ability. I'm rather excited for the future with her, today her mums gone treble clear in the british novice finals to qualify for Scope!

Thanks guys.


----------



## koeffee (9 June 2012)

I think she looks fine for a 3yro who is clearly growing, she is very much like her grand dam in frame, she is a huge stamp of mare and Darcy looks to be the same, and showjump i think you are being very modest with your knowledge!!!! you are doing everything right in my opinion, let her grow without pumping with feed, after how you and Danni nursed mum you are the best person to know how to deal with her, after all everyone knows everything these days, do your own thing as you know whats best for your horses and seeing how everything is set up at your place now, im very envious by the way good luck. xx


----------



## Sammie&Spoilt (9 June 2012)

She's doing well for grass livery! (please don't bite my head off for saying this) is there any chance you could get stable and grass? and possibly stable her once or twice a week? If you're wanting to start her progress of backing i'd suggest a little bit more weight on her? I'm sure if you're only looking to do walk and trot lunging and 15/20 mins of long reining she'll be fine!x


----------



## koeffee (9 June 2012)

Sammie&Spoilt said:



			She's doing well for grass livery! (please don't bite my head off for saying this) is there any chance you could get stable and grass? and possibly stable her once or twice a week? If you're wanting to start her progress of backing i'd suggest a little bit more weight on her? I'm sure if you're only looking to do walk and trot lunging and 15/20 mins of long reining she'll be fine!x
		
Click to expand...

Showjump has some of the best facilities that has just been completed in cheshire, like she said she didnt have a fenced area to have darcy home, but she will be bringing her home to play with. She knows what she is doing and what amount of feed and work she is capable of.


----------



## Amymay (9 June 2012)

Sammie, this horse needs no more weight on to be lightly (or even fully) backed.


----------



## showjump (10 June 2012)

Aw thank you koeffee kind of you say those lovely things. Glad you think she's looking good, and interesting what you say about grand dam.  
As koeffee says we have built a new yard, and now we have fenced the fields Darby can come home, thanks for everyone's input, i'll keep you updated on how we get on.


----------



## Tnavas (10 June 2012)

She is lovely and I so love her big ears - a real weakness of mine. Usually means a kind generous nature.

To me she would be fine to start her education. She can learn to lunge in walk and halt with short trots in a couple of months timeonce she is fitter. Some long reining to help learn about turning. 

A saddle and light rising won't hurt her so long as it is kept short and at a sensible pace. I rode mine in walk only for 6 months as she had come to me in awful condition - it did her no harm.


----------



## pigsmight:) (11 June 2012)

Go on then  This is foxy .....








And a rubbish but more up to date pic! (well from the winter)


----------



## showjump (11 June 2012)

She looks like Al doesn't she, did you but her from Danni or breed her? Shes lovely.


----------



## pigsmight:) (11 June 2012)

I bought him from danni, I hope he ends up looking like him he is growing like a weed at the moment!. Just been looking at ur other posts and your mare is lovely to


----------



## showjump (12 June 2012)

Sorry he not she!! I bought my mare from danni four years ago now, and danni covered her with Ali the night i viewed her, fetched her home scanned her and to everyone's amazement she was in foal!


----------



## brokenleg (12 June 2012)

showjump- she looks FAB really grown since i saaw her last!!!! she's bloomin huuuuge

i think she looks fine condition wise and i would say your plan is a good one, i'm doing the same thing with H right now, in fact he's off to boarding school in July!!

v jealous of your set up, hope everything's ok and very well done with Soph recently!


----------



## showjump (12 June 2012)

Thanks F, how bigs H now? 
Aw thanks, love having them at home and they seem more relaxed here somehow?! Sophs doing well, although think darcys going to dwarf her!! How's F?


----------



## Oscar (13 June 2012)

Showjump I think your mare looks spot on!! I think we have got so used to seeing FAT horses that we immediately want to cram loads of feed in them if we can spot a rib!!

Mine has just turned 3, he came end of January having lived out, he was 16.2 then,  I don't leave out 24/7 in winter coz I think it's sodding miserable out there - so they come in at night to a big 15x15 stable with huge haylage nets, and then go out all day.  Since April, they have been out 20hrs a day, and comes in for a rest and check over, rug change etc.  And I'd say even with 2 big fields full of grass my lad still is ribby, he is wormed, teeth done etc, but when I watch him he doesn't just stuff his face, he plays and sleeps and is growing!! I measured him last week and he's a few mm's off 17.1hh!!! He has the shiniest coat, bright eyes etc, I'm not worried about his condition I wish my others looked like him - they are all in the same routine (except ridden!) and they are all looking a bit too well on all this Spring grass. 

I'd post a pic but don't want the RSPCA coming a knocking lol!!


----------



## showjump (13 June 2012)

Ha ha your post made me chuckle, someone on my wave length!! 

Post a pic.. I've braved it!!


----------



## brokenleg (14 June 2012)

hiya F

H is 154cm (15.1ish) so he's officially a dwarf!! BUT he's going to attend the sports pony studbook grading and see how he goes he needs to be under 158 for that so hoping he doesn't shoot up between now and then! he's already lunging with tack on and long reining, everything seems v easy to him so we'll see!??

F is going v v well touch wood!! a new saddle has made a huuuge difference to him, working on adv med stuff at home and off to boot camp for 2 weeks soon as i'm being made redundant!!


----------



## showjump (14 June 2012)

How funny you hoped for a big one, and me a small one! 158s perfect for me!!

Glad F is doing well. Sorry to hear your being made redundant tho, we are still struggling on work wise.


----------



## brokenleg (14 June 2012)

I know how funny I'm coming round to the idea of a smaller one though!!!!!

How are the boys doing????

Oh meant to ask you for the number for where you get your bedding from, can you pm me the number pls  

Hummm work......... I'm going back to freelance qs stuff, supply teaching and the dressage training, hopefully!!!


----------

